# Mit welchem Programm bekomme ich eine CDR-Datei auf?



## Vale-Feil (21. November 2005)

Sorry wegen dem Thread ertsmal.
Hallo ich suche ein Programm mit dem ich CDR Dateien aufmachen kann. Welche sind dies? Sollte möglichst irgendwo als Trialversion oder Vollversion runterladbar sein  . Danke


----------



## Rena Hermann (21. November 2005)

Ich nehm mal an mit Corel Draw ...

Mehr hier
http://www.endungen.de/index.php
Einfach die Endung eingeben

Gruß
Rena


----------



## schutzgeist (21. November 2005)

Corel Draw

http://www.corel.de

*Edit:*
zu langsam


----------

